# [Aporte] Amplificador para Vúmetro Analógico



## mariano22 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola!
Aqui les presento un circuito que diseñe para ponerlo en un vúmetro analógico (de aguja)...

Espero que les sirva y comenten sus resultados!

Saludos!


----------



## lukazz (Jul 9, 2009)

esta muy lindo, justo andaba necesitando uno, las entradas son las que estan cerca del C4 no?
y la salida la del C1? o al revez?
es para algun vumetro en especial?


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 9, 2009)

Las entradas son las que estan debajo del capacitor C1 poliester. La izquierda es la positiva y la derecha es masa.

La salida al microamperímetro son las que estan arriba del C4. La izquierda es la positiva y la derecha masa o tierra.

Suerte!

Saludos!


----------



## lukazz (Jul 9, 2009)

buenisimo!, supuestamente esto lo conecto a la entrada del amplificador, o a la entrada del pre?, y lo ajusto con el potenciometro segun como va el nivel?
gracias!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 9, 2009)

se...
si el microamperimetro es muy sensible metele a la entrada de + una resistencia
poba el valor de esta...
saludos!


----------



## igna_m (Ene 19, 2010)

esta mal armado.. fijate bien como pusiste el diodo 4, q*UE* en ningun momento esta conectado en el diagrama con la pata 1 del integrado, y en el pcb si

y abajo t*AM*b*IÉN*. la entrada de electricidad negativa tiene todo mesclado. lo unico q*UE* hay q*UE* correjirle es la coneccion entre el diodo 4 y el 5, cortandole la pista. y abajo en c2 va en la masa, en paralelo con el zener. y r8 va a estos con la entrada del otro lado.. fijate bien. esta muy bueno tu proyecto, te felicito


----------



## mtssound (Oct 25, 2011)

wenas! 
yo necesito un circuito asi, alguien lo armo y funciona? ahora es tl081 necesita fuente simetrica y no pude deducir que hizo en el pcb para alimentarlo con fuente simple, si alguien lo armo y funciona que me avise asi lo armo yo tambie
saludos


----------

